# Covilhã antiga com neve



## PedroNTSantos (20 Jan 2012 às 21:37)

Num inverno como este, resta-nos a máxima "recordar é viver". A Covilhã, com neve, a preto e branco. 

As fotos mais antigas [que mostram a Praça do Município (Pelourinho) substancialmente diferente do que é na atualidade], devem datar dos anos 20/30 e, as mais recentes, do início da década de 80 do século passado.

Um retrato da cidade, ao longo do tempo, sob a neve. 


*PRAÇA DO MUNICÍPIO (PELOURINHO):*



































*JARDIM MUNICIPAL E ZONAS ADJACENTES:*


































*ZONA ALTA DA CIDADE (CAPELA DO CALVÁRIO, ANTIGO HOSPITAL):*


















*DIFERENTES RUAS DA CIDADE:*






















*Fonte das imagens: http://cidadedacovilha.blogs.sapo.pt/*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2012 às 21:39)

Brutalíssimas Pedro, pérolas soberbas


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2012 às 17:24)

Fantásticas fotos... 
Outro tempos, que agora são raros...


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2012 às 17:32)

Que grande descoberta!

São uma delícia, ainda por cima com belas acumulações!

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## filiparies (21 Jan 2012 às 18:54)

Gostei muito das fotos.
Eu sou uma pessoa que gosta de ver fotos antigas, pois nas fotos fica preso o nosso passado.


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2012 às 12:51)

Fotos de grande qualidade muitos parabéns


----------



## Serrano (23 Jan 2012 às 12:24)

Felicitações por estes belos registos da nossa Covilhã.


----------



## Norther (23 Jan 2012 às 13:23)

belos tempos de neve, bela recordação


----------

